# Do Not buy this wheelbarrow for moving your wood.



## glacialhills (Feb 4, 2010)

http://www.tractorsupply.com/lawn-g...m-and-ranch-10-cubic-foot-wheelbarrow-4431520

I went and got this 10 cf dual wheel wheelbarrow at tsc for 100 bucks a year ago thinking it would last a lifetime. It worked fine over the summer and fall with leaves and dirt and garden clippings. I Was using it last week to bring in wood when the temps were in the teens and as I was taking wood from the stack to the barrow I heard a shattering sound. thought it was ice and filled the barrow.Well just from dropping in splits from my wood pile it had shattered the bed in 4 or 5 places.Stored it in the basement out of the sun  and weather so that was not the issue. It was just cold but not like 30 below or anything. Took it back to tsc and told them how it happened and they said "oh you were loading wood" like that is not something you are supposed to do with a wheelbarrow. They said no refund or exchange  after a year. OK I guess, well so I need a new bed then, but when I asked about getting a new bed for this "heavy duty" wheelbarrow they called someone and were told that it would be cheaper just buying a brand new wheelbarrow... from them??? Not likely. I am going to see if I can find a replacement bed somewhere otherwise I have a 100 dollar toy for the kids to tear apart... So stay away from this one for anything other than lawn clippings and dirt(and not even that if its cold out). Save your money and Get a real steel one that actually WILL last a lifetime.


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Feb 4, 2010)

I use this one and am happy.. although I have not thrown splits into it in subzero temps.. but I have moved wood in it below freezing, probably into the teens, no problems..

http://www.tractorsupply.com/lawn-g...ic-garden-dump-cart-1000-lbs-capacity-3591848

the handle on mine also turns around to become a tractor hitch.. have loaded it up pretty overflowing and drug it out of the woods with my little tractor..


good luck..


----------



## Kong (Feb 4, 2010)

We have the same one and it did much the same thing, but on ours it was the top rails where they wrap around.  The things just split all to splinters as soon as wood hit them once it got cold.  Ours is two or three years old, its just been left out but most of its time in a shaded spot.

I don't know what possessed me to buy it in the first place.  Never 2 wheels again, never a plastic 'barrow' either.


----------



## craigs (Feb 5, 2010)

Call me old fashioned but wheelbarrows should be made of steel.  I was reading this thread and thinking "the bed SPLIT??" and "SPLINTERS?????", what the heck??  Then noticed the key word "plastic".


----------



## They Call Me Pete (Feb 5, 2010)

Nobody ever told you plastic becomes very brittle the colder it gets.


----------



## Gooserider (Feb 5, 2010)

Don't know where he got it, but my friend has a two wheeled big tub wheelbarrow that we use to fill his self-service wood cribs (unless he's had a lot of sales in which case we use the FEL bucket on his tractor)

It has a really thick plastic tub made out of some kind of heavy duty rubbery plastic - has held up well for quite a few years, and I like the extra stability of having two wheels...  It lets me carry a lot more wood per load than I could with one of his smaller one wheel WB's.

Personally I have one of the metal mesh 4-wheel TSC / Gorrilla carts, managed to break the front steering suspension on it after about a year.  TSC said they couldn't do anything for me, but gave me the manufacturer's support number - called and they sent me a new front suspension, no charge...

The cart isn't the greatest, the mesh is real light duty and will bend if you don't load it evenly, but it does a reasonably good job at what I use it for.

Gooserider


----------



## basswidow (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks like an opportunity to improve it.

I would remove the shattered plastic tub and use plywood to build a bed with a small 2x4 side rail (kind of like the ones masons use to haul bricks).   Load it up with wood,  no worries.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 5, 2010)

basswidow said:
			
		

> Looks like an opportunity to improve it.
> 
> I would remove the shattered plastic tub and use plywood to build a bed with a small 2x4 side rail (kind of like the ones masons use to haul bricks).   Load it up with wood,  no worries.



this is what made america great,
unfortunately we are no longer thinking this way

my guess is you would of built one from "spare parts" 
before spending a hundred dollars
i know i would of


----------



## blades (Feb 5, 2010)

Had the same thing happen from throwing splits into it last year, split up the bottom of the tub, same story cheaper to replace. I put a piece of 16ga stainless in the bottom good to go. ( you could use alum. just as well.)


----------



## Stlshrk (Feb 5, 2010)

There is a guy local to me that actually bought a broken wheel barrow for probably $5 and made a "body" out of marine plywood for it.  No sides, just a bottom and a piece on the front at probably 60 degrees.  It probably hauls with more stability that way than if it were never broken.


----------



## LLigetfa (Feb 5, 2010)

Depending on how badly it shattered, if you have the right donor poly, you could weld it back together.  Maybe even weld in some rebar ribs and then only use it in warm weather.  As others suggested, you could build a deck for it and swap between the poly tub in Summer and the deck in Winter.  I have a poly cart that I load up pretty well but only in warm weather.

http://lh4.ggpht.com/_nX0X4MOKcKI/Sfx2UQ0-NlI/AAAAAAAAASo/X0y08Fd1lkI/s640/100_0171.JPG


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 5, 2010)

Maybe make something like this.
http://www.2kstore.com/hrf/images/hrf47565.jpg
A friend of mine's family had one like this when I was a kid. I'm always looking for a cheap used wheelbarrow to buy and make my own. I guess I am kinda stuck on the flatbed thing. No or removable sides really is better for firewood. I'd stay with one wheel though, much more maneuverable.


----------



## r_d_gard (Feb 6, 2010)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Depending on how badly it shattered, if you have the right donor poly, you could weld it back together.  Maybe even weld in some rebar ribs and then only use it in warm weather.  As others suggested, you could build a deck for it and swap between the poly tub in Summer and the deck in Winter.  I have a poly cart that I load up pretty well but only in warm weather.
> 
> http://lh4.ggpht.com/_nX0X4MOKcKI/Sfx2UQ0-NlI/AAAAAAAAASo/X0y08Fd1lkI/s640/100_0171.JPG




Now, this would have to be the cleanest gathering of wood splits that I have ever seen.  It could be on the cover of "Woodcutters Monthly"

I'm impressed you should see the junk that I cut.


----------



## Scott in IN (Feb 6, 2010)

Mine did the same thing last year via the wife tossing in some splits making a 4" hole in the bottom.  Now I'm just a little more careful and just stack the splits in it to keep it from busting, it's not a big deal...


----------



## John_M (Feb 6, 2010)

The wheelbarrow in flatbed's photo looks like it would work very well for moving wood short distances.  A guy could purchase an old wheelbarrow at a garage sale and pick up some pallets at a lumber yard. Probably make one similar to his for less than $20. Heck of an idea! John_M


----------



## southbound (Feb 6, 2010)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Maybe make something like this.
> http://www.2kstore.com/hrf/images/hrf47565.jpg
> A friend of mine's family had one like this when I was a kid. I'm always looking for a cheap used wheelbarrow to buy and make my own. I guess I am kinda stuck on the flatbed thing. No or removable sides really is better for firewood. I'd stay with one wheel though, much more maneuverable.



That gets my vote!


----------



## LLigetfa (Feb 6, 2010)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Maybe make something like this.
> http://www.2kstore.com/hrf/images/hrf47565.jpg


We had an old model that looked like that but with a steel wheel.  Didn't move so well in sand.  Unlike a conventional tub, those carry the weight further back so less of it is over the wheel and more of the weight is on your arms.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 6, 2010)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Flatbedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see what you are saying. Maybe if I ever make one, I'll build it with a smaller loading area higher and over the wheel and then step down for the rest. That way I could get some weight over the wheel. I'd also make it wide enough to carry 2 of my 16" (or so) splits end to end.


----------



## WES999 (Feb 6, 2010)

I picked up an older type wheel barrow, with a STEEL tub and wood frame at a yard sale, I think it was $25. I will probaly paint the tub and oil the wood  this spring.
The tthing willl probaly out live me.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Feb 7, 2010)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Flatbedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure it's just that I'm reading it wrong, but you'll tire yourself out less if you carry the weight with your shoulders instead of your biceps.  It's easier to keep it stable too.  

Matt


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Feb 7, 2010)

I just picked up a new wheelbarrow at Lowes.  Steel tub and a single wheel.  I picked up the floor model and they didn't want to sell it to me because it was dirty.  I told them dirt really didn't matter to me.  

Matt


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 7, 2010)

EatenByLimestone said:
			
		

> LLigetfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe I don't understand either. I'm thinking that I would want more weight over the wheel and less for me to carry. That's the way I usually load my conventional steel wheelbarrow.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Feb 7, 2010)

Ahhh, I think that was what the original post was referring to.  I was referring to all the people I see picking up the handles with their biceps.  You'll tire yourself out quickly that way.  

If you watch you'll see a lot of people digging with straight legs and lifting everything with their back too.  

Matt


----------



## gpcollen1 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yep, plastic + cold = brittle.  I would try and put humpty dumpty back together again.  Maybe some epoxy, some reinforcement, some screws...


----------



## Wood Duck (Feb 8, 2010)

rayza said:
			
		

> LLigetfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll second that sentiment. I'd have to sift through a cord of my wood to find a trailer of splits as uniform as those, and my whole supply wouldn't yield the number of extremely uniform splits in the shed in the background. When I say I cut my firewood 16 inches long, I mean it as a general guideline, not a realistic expectation; sort of like when i say I try to eat a healthy diet. in my defense, it is hard to find 16 inches of straight wood in most of the scrounged stuff I collect.


----------



## Gator eye (Feb 8, 2010)

That store has one of the worst return and warrenty policy's......


TSC really stands for "Tough **it Charlie's". Most likely that's what your going to hear when something you got from them breaks. And God forbid if you lost your recite...forgetaboutit.


and all this time you thought it was something else. :coolsmirk:


----------



## Jags (Feb 8, 2010)

My vote it to build a wood box for it.  Then you can lob splits from 15 ft into it and it ain't gonna matter.  I built a 2 wheel cart that I pull behind a garden tractor that way.  I used an old cushman axle and wide trailer tires, its 4x6 and can (and does) haul everything that I can pile onto it.  Hot or cold.  Thrown splits or loaded with my backhoe(FEL) - doesn't matter.  It hauls every single stick of wood that I burn.


----------



## rathmir (Feb 8, 2010)

I've got one of these.  The plastic will do fine as long as you realize that it's simply not metal and cannot take the same abuse.  Good luck finding a 10 cu ft metal barrow.  I looked for quite some time.  There are some that are close in size, but they are $$$.  I use mine for wood all the time.  But I also don't throw splits into it, and I certainly don't throw splits into it when its cold out.  All that said, I'm sorry you had a bad experience - if it were me I would definitely be building something out of plywood and 2x2s to replace it.  Ashame everything is "throw away, buy a new one" these days.


----------



## lpp5855 (Feb 11, 2010)

Glacial-You don't want what you've got...at least follow your girl Sheryl's advice.


----------

